# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Как закрыть определённый порт?

## panasonic

есть ip, его блокировать не надо
есть порт например 555, его надо закрыть, чтобы к нему никто и ничто не могло подключится? Только к определённому порту, всё остальное как есть так и должно остаться?

Как такое провернуть? В винде можно? Если фаер то каким?
XP SP3

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Numb

Вы мало информации даете. Что за Windows? Что за порт? С чего вы взяли, что какая-то программа/служба в вашей системе этот порт задействует? В Windows XP есть средства для контроля за IP-траффиком (фильтрация IP, политики безопасности IP) - они, в принципе, предназначены для решения подобных задач, но помогут ли они в вашем случае - сказать нельзя, не зная подробностей.

----------


## panasonic

тю реально тупонул я.
XP SP3 
порт  555. 
например сетевая программа использует 555 порт через который подключаются клиенты, а его надо закрыть для определённого ip
То есть не порт закрыть а оградить определенное ip от этого порта, или наоборот разрешить определенные ip а всем остальным  закрыто.

а фаеры не могут настраиваться по портам, или они только всё закрывают кроме того что в правилах?

----------


## Numb

Файерволлы работают именно что только с адресами, портами и протоколами. Стандартное правило имеет вид: протокол=; адрес источника=; порт источника=;адрес назначения=; порт назначения=; действие: разрешить/запретить. Персональные файерволы отслеживают еще и активность приложений, но это, строго говоря, не задача классического файерволла. Windows firewall в составе Windows XP по умолчанию запрещает все входящие соединения, кроме тех, что явно разрешены на вкладке исключений. Соответственно, если брадмауэр Windows включен, вам достаточно создать на этой машине разрешающие правила для соединения на данный порт для ваших внешних IP, исключив из списка те адреса, которые вы не хотите видеть подключенными.

----------


## panasonic

спасибо.
да, зашел в виндовский фаер покрутил настройки и возникли вопросы.
-там просит ввести имя и номер порта, ну номер то ясно а имя как узнать?
 а так думаю пока понял, спасибо.

----------


## Numb

Если хочется знать наверняка - например, командой *netstat -b*. Она покажет список установленных соединений, сгруппировав их по запускаемым файлам, инициализировавшим соединение. В результатах виден протокол и порт.

----------

